# Help... Jury duty!!!!



## Guest (Sep 9, 2000)

Hello. I am so upset right now and I need to vent. I just got a grand jury summons last week and my doctor wrote a note to excuse me because I am under his care etc. They refused the excuse and said I have to go anyway !!! If I can work, I can perform jury duty. Can you believe this? There is a big difference between running to the bathroom to poop and throw up every few minutes at work, compared to the middle of grand jusry testimony!!!! Do I raise my hand and ask permission to leave or do I just let them keep cleaning the floor? Thanks everyone for listening. When are they doing to start taking IBS seriously??? I hope in my lifetime !!!!


----------



## Delta (Aug 17, 2000)

Can you get a note from your boss or Human Resources Department that explains that you have the ability to go the facilities when ever you need to?I've never been in a court room let a lone been on a jury. How often are the bathroom breaks and are you allowed to leave if you need to?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2000)

I got the same call (not grand jury, just local, but still ugh!) I hope my tummy will just stay still and handle this. Best of luck to you taz2u! If anyone has input, I'd sure appreciate it. I'm a D type, very reactive to stress.Thanks Cat


----------



## Epona (Jul 27, 2000)

Well, that sure is a crock!! Maybe once you explain to them how often you may need to excuse yourself during the trial (or whatever it is), maybe they won't want you?I was called for jury duty once, and at that time was having a lot of trouble with a herniated disk, it was difficult but I eventually got out of it....my doctor wrote me an excuse and apparently the judge (or someone from the court house at least) called my doctor about the excuse to check it all out. They are total idiots about people's medical problems when it comes to jury duty. If it were me, and they refused to let me off, I would just get up and go to the bathroom right in the middle of everything...what else can you possibly do?!Renee


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2000)

Hi there,Make sure your Doc writes down specifically that you're incontinent--period. Sounds drastic, but hey, its basically true when you have a severe D attack. Good luck,Carrl


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I think a doctor's excuse stating that you have a Severe Bowel Disorder which requires you to be in the bathroom frequently , this should excuse you from Jury duties.If they flat out won't excuse you , then i'd just walk out of the court room if I had to go.This is not fair and you may even want to consult a lawyer about it.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

I can empathize. I have jury duty on October 20th, and I am dreading it like the plague. I didn't even ask my doctor for a medical excuse, because I read on the summons if you go to work, you have to go to jury duty. I sooooo agree, that being at work and being in a court room are two different things.------------------"Remember To Stop and Smell the Roses"Rose (C-type)


----------



## Mannie (Jan 17, 2000)

I'd just flat out give them some details. That you may have to go to the bathroom 10 times a day and be in there 30 minutes at a time (describe your worse-case scenario day at work). If they say they will recess whenever you want to, then you'll probably have to do it. I like the incontinent suggestion, too. If you do get stuck doing it, stick to bland foods for the duration and take Immodium every morning or whenever necessary.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2000)

I was on a grand jury in Massachusetts years when a person had to do one week a month for four months - it was one of the most intereting, fascinating experiences of my life. There were restrooms right there in the chamber and you could go when ever you had to - you might want to check it out. I've also served on regular jury here in San Diego. They break every couple of hours so once again it was not a problem. When we got to the deliberation stage, there was a bathroom right next to the room and jurors came and went as they had to. I didn't drink a lot of coffee or water in the morning and I was fine! I know I was scared to death before I did it - typical of me, the anticipation was much, much worse than the experience. If they called me again I'd go in a heartbeat! Of course, I'm a writer, so I'm always up for new experiences.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I have a close relative that was to be sent for Jury duty , and because they were a diabetic who took 3 shots daily and had to eat frequently and drink orange juice to maintain a balanced sugar level , They were excused from jury Duties.


----------



## skinnyme (Apr 5, 2000)

I have been called for jury duty 3 times in 6 years. The first 2 times I got a letter from my doctor. The third time I wrote my own letter and they excused me. I told them that I had a chronic stomach disorder and that it was aggravated by stress. I also said that I understood that everyone needed to fulfill their share of civic duty but that I simply could not do it. Try another letter. Remember, the squeaky wheel gets the grease. Go higher up if you have to. . Oh, and if you have to go to jury duty, just get up and go to the restroom if you have to and tell yourself....I will never see these people ever again. That has been my mantra many times. Good luck!


----------



## ShyOne (Feb 17, 2000)

If you tried to get out of it and couldn't,then I'd just go,and I'd keep getting up and go to the bathroom,and annoy everybody that would teach them.I have to appear in court as a witness and I tried to explain to everybody that I just can't do it,but they sent me one of those supena things,so I said fine I'll show up and they'll question me from the bathroom at the court house,my family knows me and thinks this is going to be hilarius,but I warned them all.Good Luck to you!------------------ShyOne (D-type)


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2000)

Thanks soooo much everyone for your responses. My doctor did write in his letter that I am always in the bathroom. I guess they figure they can handle the grand jury procedure from the bathroom!!!As for the questions I was asked, Delta, I am lucky in the respect that at work I have easy accessability to a bathroom.Rose, you are exactly right, that is what the letter said , If I can work, I can go to jury duty. I am going to tell them as soon as I walk in, I need to go to the bathroom very frequently, how are we going to handle this? Can I just run out or do I have to raise my hand and ask? lol. Excuse me Mr. Prosecutor, hold that thought, I need to go to the bathroom. Don't start again without me !!!!! God. If this was not so serious it would be funny. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2000)

I got a summons for jury duty today. Thank goodness I read this discussion because I was wondering what to do. In the intial questionaire they have you fill out and return I am going to tell them of my frequent visits to the bathroom and that when I have to go I will get up and leave. I realize jury dut is our civic duty but what else can a person do?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2000)

I got a summons several times and got of of it. One I found out was a murder case. The judge said if I got up and left the jury he would have to have a mistrial so for that he let me off. If not he would have expected me there. At least to nbe considered and they throw a lot out for many reasons. Execution gun law any of that that one might opppse etc. Abortion or whatever is related. The draft even. Try anything!! Try any of these if it relates to the case!!! Then my doctor wrote the NEXT time that I had panic disorder etc and that he would not like for me to be in a stressful situation such as a jury. He also mentioned the IBS so that was fine and the receptionist took care of it and was supposed to take me off call permanently. It disguesst me that I cannot go as it is a right and honor but no way. Good luck and get the doctor to be more specific.If nothing else, be prejudice about the case, do you have any friends that are law enforcement officers etc.? Mine was a DA and another a policeman so that helped . He was chief of police. I have used all of these. I have moved now but a member of my church tat I know is a policeman so hope knowing him will help if get caught in it again. I am going to get to know him better! Do not take that wrong as we are both married.!







Also two friends are probation officers from church. It is about time for me to get another call. My husband never does. Well once and he was practicing so could no leave the hospital that long or even a day.. Now, I should not have said that as he has been sick and the stress could cause another seizure so pray he is ignored!Hope some of these ideas help.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2000)

taz2uI reread your post. It is not funny but could be if not so serious as you said. I just about died three deaths each time I got one in the mail. But you know,what, we could handle it if we said we could maybe but I am not going to risk that. Go down there with a better letter and also one from your boss if he knows you spend half of the time in the john and let that be your two excuses. If that does not work, get sick on their floor!!(JOKE)I think if they turned me down after all of that, I would have D on their floor! Best of luck.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2000)

Rose der,i just read your post. Work is not the same as jury duty so stick to the guns and get an excuse from the doctor if you feel that you cannot handle it. If you cannot, read my long post a few minutes ago.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2000)

I have decided when the lawyers and judge interview before the trial I will tell them I believe in the death penalty and the right to carry a cancelled weapon and "if you can't do the time, don't do the crime. Whether I believe this or not is beside the point, but if they won't listen to a Dr. It's worth a try. Look on the bright side, they may cancel the trial. I should be so lucky.


----------

